# Any top tier villagers that you just 'don't get'?



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

Which top tier (or really popular) villagers (if any) do you find overrated? For me, I find Merengue and Marshall to be highly overrated.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

Deirdre. He looks hideous to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

He's not top tier, but there's a lot of people that love him.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 13, 2014)

Bob. I really don't like his design... But you know, all tastes are in nature!


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 13, 2014)

Milkii said:


> Deirdre. He looks hideous to me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> He's not top tier, but there's a lot of people that love him.



1.shes a girl
2. She is awesome
Good day


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Merengue. Cake hippo. So what? I have never gotten the hype, and only marked her as a semi-dreamie for bragging rights. (Maple and Fauna are the current normals in my town.)


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> 1.shes a girl
> 2. She is awesome
> Good day



I wouldn't know because I dislike her and we've all got opinions, hun.


----------



## Bearica (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of Merengue. I just don't really like rhinos, tbh.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Merengue. Cake hippo. So what? I have never gotten the hype, and only marked her as a semi-dreamie for bragging rights. (Maple and Fauna are the current normals in my town.)


I don't really 'get' maple either. But Fauna's my baby. <3

Ps. She's a rhino, not a hippo...


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 13, 2014)

Milkii said:


> I wouldn't know because I dislike her and we've all got opinions, hun.


I know I was just making a joke
I respect your opinion ^_^


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

Crazy-Gamer said:


> I know I was just making a joke
> I respect your opinion ^_^



Ah, OK. It's hard for me to tell on the internet. xD


----------



## BATOCTO (Jul 13, 2014)

lolly. she's a normal cat to me


----------



## Naiad (Jul 13, 2014)

Rosie just confuses me. I find her cute, but not worthy of tier 1 status. (Same with Lolly/Marshal, even though I love them.)


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't like a lot of the top tier villagers but I can understand why others do. I just don't at all understand the hype with Marshal.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2014)

_why_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I don't like a lot of the top tier villagers but I can understand why others do. I just don't at all understand the hype with Marshal.



free sloppy furniture


----------



## Zane (Jul 13, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> _why_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I tried stealing his Sloppy furniture when he first moved in and all I did was ruin his house lol I don't understand how people get it from him. Maybe if I left him alone he would've eventually sold it in Re-Tail.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 13, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> free sloppy furniture


True. Forgot about that, to be honest.


----------



## Tenocht (Jul 13, 2014)

BATOCTO said:


> lolly. she's a normal cat to me


This, exactly what I think


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 13, 2014)

I just don't get Coco. I saw one person draw her to look like a girl in Victorian dress. But when I see Coco, I am reminded of _Dead Space_.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't really get Lolly and Rosie either. I used to think that Rosie was just hype for the movie, but plenty of the other villagers featured in the movie aren't popular at all (Margie, Hopper, Alfonso, etc.). The only other villager that's vaguely as popular as her is Whitney. Is it the fact that they are cats? Is it the fact that they have the ":3" face? I clearly don't know.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 13, 2014)

Ironically, I love cats in real life, but for the game do not care for them. Even more ironic, the only cat I would really want moving into my town as a villager is a 'special' character: Katrina.


----------



## Tenocht (Jul 13, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Ironically, I love cats in real life, but for the game do not care for them. Even more ironic, the only cat I would really want moving into my town as a villager is a 'special' character: Katrina.



I think Katrina is like a panther isnt she?

But either, yes, she would be a good villager.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 13, 2014)

Zucker is so ugly imo, I can't stand him. All the octopi have weird mouths, but I guess two are in tier one because of their rarity. 

I'm not a huge fan of Merengue because of the rhino model. She isn't the worst villager, but I don't think she is number one material.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> I tried stealing his Sloppy furniture when he first moved in and all I did was ruin his house lol I don't understand how people get it from him. Maybe if I left him alone he would've eventually sold it in Re-Tail.



They have to invite you over first and then they'll sell stuff to you. I did it with Benjamin.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> _why_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



True, but if you want someone just for their furniture why not just buy the furniture? You could easily get 2 sloppy sets with what people pay for Marshall. :/


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

Zulehan said:


> Ironically, I love cats in real life, but for the game do not care for them. Even more ironic, the only cat I would really want moving into my town as a villager is a 'special' character: Katrina.



I'm sorry, but whenever I see Katrina, I think, "Do you have a butt for your mouth?"


----------



## Zane (Jul 13, 2014)

Bcat said:


> They have to invite you over first and then they'll sell stuff to you. I did it with Benjamin.



He wouldn't sell to me tho, the lil' jerk haha If I tried to buy his furniture he'd just say something like 'oh sorry this piece is just too important to let go'.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 13, 2014)

Tenocht said:


> I think Katrina is like a panther isnt she?
> 
> But either, yes, she would be a good villager.


According to Nookipedia, you are right. Didn't occur to me until you mentioned it, though I suppose she may look similar if panthers and domestic cats are related.


----------



## Bearica (Jul 13, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Zucker is so ugly imo, I can't stand him. All the octopi have weird mouths, but I guess two are in tier one because of their rarity.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of Merengue because of the rhino model. She isn't the worst villager, but I don't think she is number one material.


I agree with both of these. The octopi really freak me out, with their mouths and the way they walk around.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

Bearica said:


> I agree with both of these. The octopi really freak me out, with their mouths and the way they walk around.



Also agreed. It kind of creeps me out that you can catch octopi and have them as villagers...


----------



## Tenocht (Jul 13, 2014)

Pumpki said:


> He wouldn't sell to me tho, the lil' jerk haha If I tried to buy his furniture he'd just say something like 'oh sorry this piece is just too important to let go'.


I know! I only managed to get the chair. what a jerk.



Milkii said:


> I'm sorry, but whenever I see Katrina, I think, "Do you have a butt for your mouth?"


LOL, good one


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 13, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Also agreed. It kind of creeps me out that you can catch octopi and have them as villagers...



For maximum creepiness, catch an octopus _and_ give it to an octopus villager as a gift.











Totally makes it worth it have an octopus villager just to have this exchange, in my opinion.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 13, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## fishingpuns (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't understand Marshal at all - it's not like people try to get him for the sloppy set, a lot of people just really love him and I don't get what's so great.


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't get Lolly and Rosie, like many others apparently. They're not even that cute, and they're both boring imo. I've seen Lolly sell at high prices, and a lot of people ask for her, but I never see Rosie in the VTP. I don't get Merengue either.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> For maximum creepiness, catch an octopus _and_ give it to an octopus villager as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ironically... I actually kind of find that second pic cute. He wants a son!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2014)

I still say octopi villagers are actually aliens

Octavian - alien soldier that would go conquer planets for his queen
Marina - alien princess
Zucker - ?????


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 13, 2014)

Bob, I just do not see what all the fuss is about *ducks for cover* bob worshipers please dont smite me ><


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 13, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Ironically... I actually kind of find that second pic cute. He wants a son!



Oh my god, that's one of the cutest ideas I've ever heard. Shame he replaced his son with a Jasmine Bonsai a week later, haha.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 13, 2014)

Julian.... I get he is a magical unicorn, he has got a good design_?_ and that's why he is popular, but IDK I just don't like him.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 13, 2014)

AutumnFirefly said:


> Bob, I just do not see what all the fuss is about *ducks for cover* bob worshipers please dont smite me ><



Bob scares me. He has the eyes of a killer.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2014)

As far as tier one villagers go, I don't understand Merengue, Diana, Zucker and Bam. I don't really find any of them more charming than any other villager.

Like, Marshal and Lolly I understand because they're cute. But Bam? Why.


----------



## mstout (Jul 13, 2014)

Fang
Marshal
Marina
Bam
Beau


----------



## mayofgotham (Jul 13, 2014)

Shimmer said:


> As far as tier one villagers go, I don't understand Merengue, Diana, Zucker and Bam. I don't really find any of them more charming than any other villager.
> 
> Like, Marshal and Lolly I understand because they're cute. But Bam? Why.


I think bam is cute, and I don't like many jock villagers. So he had to be my jock


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't get Coco or Diana. As well as Julian. Their designs are just kinda weird to me. Especially Coco's


----------



## sweetestinsweets (Jul 13, 2014)

I can't really say that I "don't get" why some of the top tiers are where they are, because everyone has their own personal preference aesthetic wise, and sometimes villagers that people don't like just grow on them! So I've never really thought of the tiers in that way.

BUT! I can say why I personally do like the top tier villagers that are residents in my town.

For Marshal, he's fairly cute. I like the color they put on his cheeks and the way his tail bobs up and down when he walks just makes me happy sometimes. I mostly enjoy him for the dialogue he has, though! He's frickin hilarious!

Zucker was meant to be a temporary spot, but after befriending him and having him start sending me letters, I can't let him go. His dialogue is alright, but I've saved almost every letter he has sent me. Plus he gets along well with my other villagers, and I actually care and pay attention to the relationships that go on in my town.

Marina I just received, and I think she's really cute! She's pink, first off (the only other super pink villager is Fuschia and I personally thought she was ugly and I didn't like her when she moved into my town). She has a cute bow on the back of her head! And she seems to look good in whatever ugly clothes the other villagers convince her to wear.

For second tier: Coco I got and love because I feel like she looks creepy but she's sweet and I love that misunderstood vibe about her. Muffy's dialogue is my favorite, even more than Marshal's. And then Freya is alright. She looks cool, but her house sucks and she's kinda rude to me! Frickin snooties haha!


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 13, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Julian.... I get he is a magical unicorn, he has got a good design_?_ and that's why he is popular, but IDK I just don't like him.



I feel the same way about him.I've had five Julians in my regular towns and my cycling towns and I've given away or sold all of them.I really like the smugs but he just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2014)

Stitches is best tier one solely because of his dialogue if you say he looks cute when he asks about his clothes.

I mean its the same response as any other lazy, but its so much more perfect with him.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> Oh my god, that's one of the cutest ideas I've ever heard. Shame he replaced his son with a Jasmine Bonsai a week later, haha.



He just sent him to boarding school. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> Stitches is best tier one solely because of his dialogue if you say he looks cute when he asks about his clothes.
> 
> I mean its the same response as any other lazy, but its so much more perfect with him.



What does he do? I haven't had him in NL.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2014)

Bcat said:


> What does he do? I haven't had him in NL.



"You think I look... *sadness* cute? Like some sort of stuffed animal or something? Oh well, a compliment's a compliment I guess. So thanks. *happy*"


or something along those lines


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jul 13, 2014)

Bcat said:


> He just sent him to boarding school.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What does he do? I haven't had him in NL.



Whoo~ Maybe his son will become like the other sentient octopus villagers. 4th octopus villager confirmed for the next AC title.

And Stitches (and all the Lazy villagers) says something along the lines of, "You... think I look cute?! Do I look like a stuffed animal to you?" and then gets all sad.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 13, 2014)

I hate fang and bam . _ .


----------



## Edenbreath (Jul 13, 2014)

I never truly understood the hype around Merengue aside from the fact that it could be because of her being more of a "kawaii" character but other than that, I'm lost. I don't quite get why Bam is still a Tier One villager either, his design isn't really something I fancy and I haven't really seen much hype around him compared to villagers in lower tiers.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 13, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> "You think I look... *sadness* cute? Like some sort of stuffed animal or something? Oh well, a compliment's a compliment I guess. So thanks. *happy*"
> 
> 
> or something along those lines



That is cute. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



SonatinaGena said:


> Whoo~ Maybe his son will become like the other sentient octopus villagers. 4th octopus villager confirmed for the next AC title.
> 
> And Stitches (and all the Lazy villagers) says something along the lines of, "You... think I look cute?! Do I look like a stuffed animal to you?" and then gets all sad.



Heck yes! Zucker should run an adoption agency.
And Stitches is precious. <3


----------



## TeeTee (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't get all "top tier." Since everyone's favorite villagers are different so everyone's "top tiers" are different too. I was willing to trade Marshal for Tutu. I also think Lopez is the top tier of my heart. <3


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 13, 2014)

An assembly of top tier villagers some people don't get.


----------



## Locket (Jul 13, 2014)

Mergenue, why? I mean, we have different opinions, and this is my opinion.


----------



## RiceBunny (Jul 13, 2014)

Probably Julian. My mom got him as a random move in a few weeks back and I still don't understand what people's fascination with him was. I remember he was even more popular than Marshal at some point in history. Now it seems like Molly the duck is rising up to take that spot. Don't get me wrong, Molly is cute and all but paying 50m for a duck is beyond my understanding.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 13, 2014)

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 55898
> 
> An assembly of top tier villagers some people don't get.



That's it, thread's over.

Everyone go home.


----------



## quwail (Jul 14, 2014)

Marshal. But part of that is because I just ... don't like smug villagers.  As cute as his design is, he's still smug. :/


----------



## Crazy-Gamer (Jul 14, 2014)

AutumnFirefly said:


> Bob, I just do not see what all the fuss is about *ducks for cover* bob worshipers please dont smite me ><



Don't worry us bob worshippers are quite friendly 
We coming for you


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't really get Merengue. She's just a cake rhino and I don't even like rhinos very much.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't understand 'top tier' villagers at all, but if one moves out, I will use them to make a few bells and yes.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 14, 2014)

Merengue uck


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 14, 2014)

Marshal is bland


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 14, 2014)

At first I understood why ankha was top tier but when I had her in my town her model looked so bad to me


----------



## WonderK (Jul 14, 2014)

I could never comprehend why Merengue was top tiered and deemed as one of the top 5.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 14, 2014)

I never liked zucker the octopus or just octopi in general.  and marshall always looks angry to me.


----------



## krielle (Jul 14, 2014)

Ankha.


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't like any of the octopi or the hamsters(except Graham). The fact that you can buy a hamster cage and catch an octopus just makes it waaay to weird for me. ;n;


----------



## Reese (Jul 14, 2014)

Lolly and Marshal are probably the only ones I don't get. Lolly is plain at best and ugly at worst imo, and Marshal, well he's kind of cute but nowhere near what his ridiculous popularity would suggest. I think Julian is really ugly as well but I kind of get it bc he's the only unicorn and ppl like unicorns I guess.


----------



## ahousar97 (Jul 14, 2014)

Reese said:


> Lolly and Marshal are probably the only ones I don't get. Lolly is plain at best and ugly at worst imo, and Marshal, well he's kind of cute but nowhere near what his ridiculous popularity would suggest. I think Julian is really ugly as well but I kind of get it bc he's the only unicorn and ppl like unicorns I guess.



You break my heart. ;o; )
Lolly and Marshal are adorbs to me. xD


----------



## Geoni (Jul 14, 2014)

I can get Merengue and Julian being up there due to being unique and fitting the 'kawaii' aesthetic that a majority of the playerbase enjoys, but Rosie just doesn't look like something that belongs with the other tier ones. There are cuter cats that deserve the spot. *cough* Kiki *cough*


----------



## Reese (Jul 14, 2014)

ahousar97 said:


> You break my heart. ;o; )
> Lolly and Marshal are adorbs to me. xD


Don't worry, my opinion is clearly an unpopular one, most people seem to agree with you


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> At first I understood why ankha was top tier but when I had her in my town her model looked so bad to me



not sure for others, but Ankha for me is simply due to the fact that she's pretty much the only snooty that doesn't look like a crack-whore

(also I find her Egyptian theme to be pretty cool.... and she pairs well with Lucky in my town because of that)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moron said:


> I can get Merengue and Julian being up there due to being unique and fitting the 'kawaii' aesthetic that a majority of the playerbase enjoys, but Rosie just doesn't look like something that belongs with the other tier ones. There are cuter cats that deserve the spot. *cough* Kiki *cough*



no, I'm alright with Kiki being low tier

makes it easier for me to try and get her


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> not sure for others, but Ankha for me is simply due to the fact that she's pretty much the only snooty that doesn't look like a crack-whore
> 
> (also I find her Egyptian theme to be pretty cool.... and she pairs well with Lucky in my town because of that)


xD she actually doesn't unlike monique


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 14, 2014)

Merengue, I got her as a starter villager when I reset and I didn't really seems to like her much at all. so i traded her for my baby zucker


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

Marina... I just, I mean she's cute I guess but, really? Top tier???



Reese said:


> Lolly and Marshal are probably the only ones I don't get. *Lolly is plain at best and ugly at worst imo*



;-;


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

here's a list of reasons to want lolly

to make loli(pop) jokes


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 14, 2014)

Tru, Lolly is very plain. I wouldn't say _ugly_, but just not that appealing. ;p


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

Reese said:


> Lolly is plain at best and ugly at worst



are you saying she's

_plain ugly_? *badumtssh*


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 14, 2014)

Maple I don't get at all.


----------



## Reese (Jul 14, 2014)

dmt said:


> Tru, Lolly is very plain. I wouldn't say _ugly_, but just not that appealing. ;p


lol her face just looks weird to me. Her mouth is too close to her eyes or something, idk I can't really pinpoint it. Plus I've always found it odd how most of the cats don't have noses...



LambdaDelta said:


> are you saying she's
> 
> _plain ugly_? *badumtssh*


Ahaha nice. That too


----------



## Capella (Jul 14, 2014)

I can see why all of them are tier one
Cute


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

Reese said:


> lol her face just looks weird to me. Her mouth is too close to her eyes or something, idk I can't really pinpoint it. Plus I've always found it odd how most of the cats don't have noses...



Mostly it's the :3 face, I think. Personally I always liked the villagers with simpler (or I guess plainer) designs.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 14, 2014)

Julian. I'm not a fan of the horse design in game and the hype over him simply because he's a unicorn baffles me.

Also Bam - I'm just not a fan of his design in general, but I adore all the other deers.

Edit to say I mostly only like Merengue because she's my favorite color and strawberries are my favorite fruit. The hype around her really isn't worth it. x:


----------



## instantRainbow (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't get Merengue and octopuses. I also was very surprised that Pietro is quite popular, I find him terrifying.


----------



## katiestown (Jul 14, 2014)

I really don't get Ankha. Her design is not aesthetically pleasing imo, even if the idea is really cute.


----------



## Story (Jul 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> I can see why all of them are tier one
> Cute



I agree with this 100%.
Even if I don't agree with some of the villagers (namely Zucker). They all have a real cuteness quality to them.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jul 14, 2014)

Capella said:


> I can see why all of them are tier one
> Cute


Agreed, but Julian you still....me out, sorry man.


----------



## Tenocht (Jul 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> not sure for others, but Ankha for me is simply due to the fact that she's pretty much the *only snooty that doesn't look like a crack-whore*


LOL, and the one of Lolly plain ugly, bamm, u r on fire, lol


----------



## LovelyIdiot (Jul 14, 2014)

I reckon Merengue is adorable but Tia is way cuter imo. Marshal is cute but I personally wouldn't pay 30+mil for him nor have i considered hima dreamie. There are cats as equally cute as Rosie and Lolly, like Kiki and Felicity and I like Colton much more than Julian, even if Julian is a villager I'd keep in my town if I got him.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Jul 14, 2014)

Bam and Lolly. They both seem pretty bland to me.


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 14, 2014)

Tier 1 / V.popular villagers you couldn't _pay_ me to have in my town:

- Octopus. Glad there are only 3 of them. 
Had Marina in my cycle town once...the way those tentacles move when they walk...*shudders*

- Diana, Deirdre, Fuchsia. Those faces _really_ bothers me, almost in a Jambette/Harry/Wart.Jr. way. -__-
Especially Fuchsia and Deirdre. Sooooo glad to have voided those two when they show up in my cycle town.
(But then the horrid Shari planted itself there.) Never been fond of Uchi & Snooty.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Julian. What's the big deal? He's a unicorn.


----------



## Marisska (Jul 14, 2014)

Marshal....


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 14, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Julian. What's the big deal? He's a unicorn.



...kinda answer your own question there. 
Guess it's not much of a question to begin with, but yeah.


----------



## MC4pros (Jul 14, 2014)

Bam. His eyes and eyebrows freak me out. Why would anyone like him?! There are much more low tier villagers that cuter!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

erik is the only good deer imo and the only one I'd maybe consider having

simply because of the fact that he's based off a reindeer (as in actual irl reindeer, not santa-story reindeer like jingle is)


----------



## kitanii (Jul 14, 2014)

Merengue ;o;
I had her randomly move in once, and while she is kind of cute, the normal personality villagers just bore me!


----------



## Tenocht (Jul 14, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> erik is the only good deer imo and the only one I'd maybe consider having
> 
> simply because of the fact that he's based off a reindeer (as in actual irl reindeer, not santa-story reindeer like jingle is)



Im pretty sure that Erik is a moose.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

Tenocht said:


> Im pretty sure that Erik is a moose.



I think its kinda  mix of both, but I see the reindeer bit far more than the moose bit tbh.


----------



## quinnator (Jul 14, 2014)

FireNinja1 said:


> Merengue. Cake hippo. So what? I have never gotten the hype, and only marked her as a semi-dreamie for bragging rights. (Maple and Fauna are the current normals in my town.)



yahhhhhhhhhhi have merengue in my town and i was so excited to get her and let me tell you shes BORING af jesus h say somthing interesting for once merengue


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 14, 2014)

quinnator said:


> yahhhhhhhhhhi have merengue in my town and i was so excited to get her and let me tell you shes BORING af jesus h say somthing interesting for once merengue



Like what, for instance? You expect Normals to say Jock things because you demanded it? 
jfc they are normals they say normal things. All of them. 
Sorry to hear that she's not up to your standard. Perhaps try another Tier one.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 14, 2014)

Marshal. I love my two smugs because they're cute, but Marshal is just so plain looking to me.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 14, 2014)

Maruchan said:


> Tier 1 / V.popular villagers you couldn't _pay_ me to have in my town:
> 
> - Octopus. Glad there are only 3 of them.
> Had Marina in my cycle town once...the way those tentacles move when they walk...*shudders*
> ...



Heh,those wriggly tentacles are probably my favorite thing about the octopi.They remind me of spaghetti.


----------



## kbelle4 (Jul 14, 2014)

I guess for me it's the octopi. They freak me out, and the idea of an aquatic villager on land. And you can catch their brethren. Nahh not for me.

I get Marshall though. For me I like sassy characters, so I have a special place for Uchi and Smug characters, and Marshall and Jaques (imo) are just great at it. I also like Julian, I have him in my town right now (moving him out though, in the end I like others better) and he's like the sassy gay guy running around town. Makes me laugh.


----------



## Ken1997 (Jul 14, 2014)

Marshal


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

kitanii said:


> Merengue ;o;
> I had her randomly move in once, and while she is kind of cute, the normal personality villagers just bore me!





quinnator said:


> yahhhhhhhhhhi have merengue in my town and i was so excited to get her and let me tell you shes BORING af jesus h say somthing interesting for once merengue


----------



## Ettienne (Jul 14, 2014)

Zucker and Ankha. I get Zucker's one of the rare octopodes, so that makes him desirable. But Ankha? Egyptian cat is a cool idea, but her design leaves much to be desired.


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 14, 2014)

Marshal, without a doubt.
I do like his design and everything, but people gush over him like mad.
I wish some other villagers actually got that popularity like Marshal has, like Rooney or Bluebear....but I know that's probably not going to happen anytime soon. :/


----------



## nard (Jul 14, 2014)

Hmm... Stitches. 


Yeah, he's cute and all, but c'mon, he has X's for eyes! _Probably gonna get stabbed for that. >~>_


----------



## Hound00med (Jul 14, 2014)

Diana.

She's absolutely vile. I do not see any attraction there whatsoever.. I mean I guess for some people she's got quite aesthetically appealing colours and design, but I despise it personally.. She's got such a frustrating house design too (the same for when she's packed up >.<)

Even though she's top of the top, Julian, Lolly and Zucker are a disgrace too.. Do not see why anyone thinks they're pleasing at all (well actually I do.. Julian's a unicorn, Lolly's generically "cute" and Zucker is made of food (which is morbid if you ask me))


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Hmm... Stitches.
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's cute and all, but c'mon, he has X's for eyes!



best argument about him

being a great villager


----------



## Penguin222 (Jul 14, 2014)

I never understood why Marshal was so popular but when I got him as a random move in in my town I started to understand. He is adorable! Julian though, to me personally he has a really ugly design. Sorry to any Julian lovers but...


----------



## mogyay (Jul 14, 2014)

i don't really like merengue, and i'm not just saying it to be different because i love the top tier not gonna lie but idk, i had her in my town for a while and i didn't really like her, her design is pretty cute and her eyes are amazing but she's definitely not nearly the best normal.

also i absolutely love ankha but no shirt seems to suit her and if even one item is replaced in her house it looks dumb


----------



## TheCrystalRing (Jul 14, 2014)

Probably Fauna. I have her right now and I'm waiting for her to leave. She's rather boring, unlike my other Normal, Kiki.


----------



## Stitched (Jul 14, 2014)

Lolly is kinda bland tbh but I see why she's popular.  She's cute.
Fang is kinda eh to me but all of the wolves are pretty popular.
Oh yeah BOB why?  When I registered on TBT, he was all the rage and I couldn't figure out why.  I cannot see why he's popular (inb4 Bob religion or whatever).


----------



## Blaziken257 (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't really get the appeal of most of the top tier villagers, to tell you the truth. Partly because there are a lot of low tier villagers that I really like, which people don't seem to notice at all. For the first two tiers, it's actually easier to me to list the top tier villagers that _do_ appeal to me: Maple, Marina, Fauna, Cookie, and to a lesser extent, Fang and Chief.


----------



## Fairytale (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a lot:
Diana - she's a spoiled brat.
Beau- his eyes are scary
Julian- He only loves himself and he wears freakin' makeup
Ankha- She's always sad/angry imo
Fang(is he tier 1?) - Eyeshadow..
Merengue- she's ok, but scary IG.


----------



## Nage (Jul 15, 2014)

i dont really like rhinos but i guess i can see how everyone thinks shes cute w/ the cake design and all


----------



## Cupcakebby (Jul 15, 2014)

I actually got hate mail when I posted that I wanted to trade Julian for Marshal so that I could hit him with a net and drop him into pitfalls. I hate Marshal. 

People like him because their subconscious knows he Justin Bieber in-game. I want him so I can abuse him. And Hazel wants to abuse him. We want to destroy the ugly squirrel.



Julian isn't that great either. I got him because he was a unicorn and that's really freaking cool, except he's not. He's boring and I don't like him. He's just bleh. I'm trading him.


I don't get Diana. She seems like an uptight butt. I think Erik is much better. He's a funny little moose who can't figure anything out and he makes the dumbest jokes. He always cheers me up when I see him.

Tia. She's a teapot. She is literally a kitchen appliance. I don't get it. Do you drink her??


----------



## Panduhh (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't get why Marshal, the octopi, OR merengue are popular. Okay, Merangue is pretty cute just not for me. My boyfriend at one point wanted Marshal and I just looked at him like >_> and then he strangely changed his mind xD We DO currently have Marshal in the cycling town and he wont leave. I would almost Pay someone TO take him if I could. But alas, tis not aloud.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson (Jul 15, 2014)

Cupcakebby said:


> People like him because their subconscious knows he Justin Bieber in-game. I want him so I can abuse him. *And Hazel wants to abuse him. We want to destroy the ugly squirrel.*



LAUGHING OUT LOUD. I don't care about Marshal whatsoever, but to call him ugly then mention unibrow girl, who's uglier than he is? K.


Diana and Whitney are the only tier 1 villagers I actually like. The rest of them are just okay, with some looking really bland (Marshal, Fauna), and others looking really hideous (Julian, the octopi). And although I have Stitches in my town right now and like him a lot, I can see why people wouldn't like him either. I remember not being that into him when he first moved in.

Tier 2 has a lot more villagers I like than tier 1, but there are a few that I absolutely don't care for (Chrissy, Coco, and Tia to name a few). What baffles me about tier 2 is how Pietro got to be that high. I didn't expect him to be so popular. I saw him in a dream town and told myself that if he ever came to live in my town I would quit the game. I find him to be one of the worst looking villagers, down there with Barold and the gorillas.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of the Chrissy, Francine, Octavian, or Bruce. I mean to each his own but whatever. I also don't see the obsession with Marshal; he looks pretty mean haha, his face would annoy me. I think Hazel is hideous too haha


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Jul 15, 2014)

Lolly and Beau. There isn't anything special about their design or house (okay I admit Beau's house is kinda cute, if it wasn't for that  Mountain Song), I don't even find them cute.


----------



## Brackets (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't get Merengue because I think her horn looks weird and creepy like she's stabbed someone with it


----------



## Mylin (Jul 15, 2014)

Merengue, Ankha, & the octopus villagers.


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bcat said:


> Which top tier (or really popular) villagers (if any) do you find overrated? For me, I find Merengue and Marshall to be highly overrated.



A good example for me is the Lazy deer Beau. I don't deny he appeals to people. He didn't impress me. 

When you look at Hound00med's lists of popular villagers, and if you have ever had almost all of them (or, in fact, all of them), you have to note that you cannot expect yourself to genuinely appreciate all of the 15 villagers who rank in the Top Tier. At least one has to fall by the wayside.

I have never had Diana, Marina, or Whitney in any of my towns. (However they're lately ordered.) I can't say anything about them. But, from the rest of the list, I have had all villagers in my three active towns. And the one I didn't care for was Beau.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jul 15, 2014)

Ankha... I used to like her a lot, but she slowly began to annoy me.


----------



## Keyblade (Jul 21, 2014)

I can see how people would like all of them.
They really are all cute and unique.
Yes, some of the lower tier villagers are underrated, however.


----------



## JayTrain (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't wait for everyone on this thread to hate me but I just don't get marshall ._.


----------



## Alette (Jul 21, 2014)

I never liked the rhinos, but I can see why people like Merengue, because she's special in the fact that she's based around food. She's the best rhino in my opinion, but I don't like her that much.
Marshall is obvious to me - he's sassy, he looks a little annoyed, but he's like a little marshmallow, and he's cute, right?
Diana is liked because she fits the snooty personality quite well, she seems a little spoilt and her colour scheme is quite easy on the eye, whilst also being feminine and looking upper class.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 21, 2014)

Julian.  What's so great about him, besides the fact that he's a unicorn?  He wears makeup for Pete's sake.  He looks like a guy trying to be a girl...no offense to guys that might wear makeup.  But Julian actually doesn't look that good with it.


----------



## Yay Sweets (Jul 21, 2014)

Diana. She looks like a real... well, snooty. (Avoiding cursing!) I don't really like snooties, personally. Like in real life!


----------



## LunaLight (Jul 22, 2014)

Lolly. She looks like a normal freakin' cat. So what? I don't see what's so special about her. She's not even cute..


----------



## riummi (Jul 22, 2014)

Maple and lolly


----------



## rose star (Jul 22, 2014)

Marshal. I just don't like his frowny face, and I'm not big on squirrel villagers in the first place.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jul 22, 2014)

Tbh I don't really get the hype over Julian. Yes, I know he's a unicorn, and that he's "fabulous" or something lol but he's just like another horse to me. Only with a horn. I have him in one town and the only reason I keep him around is because he looks cute with Annalise and he has a nice color palette to him. Other than that, I much prefer Jacques and Chadder


----------



## Brendino (Jul 22, 2014)

I really don't care for the octopi villagers. Not only do I not care for their looks, but the fact that they can live on land doesn't make any sense at all. Heck, you can even fish for squid!


----------



## ellemacc (Jul 23, 2014)

Octavian. Marina and Zucker I can understand but he just looks like a pouty little kid???


----------



## Tessie (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't get Merengue o_o but I don't really like rhinos, they're head is too big, and to see their emotions you gotta talk to them to their side. 

I also don't get Beau, or any other deers besides Diana. Do people find deers ridiculous cute? Idk lol. I think Diana is cute only because of her pastel cute dreamy looking colors, thats all.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Jul 23, 2014)

Bob.  I mean, he's okay and all, but I personally liked him better in Wild World.  It was before he became popular, anyway. :/


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 23, 2014)

Marshal looks angry, why would you want him... :/


----------



## oath2order (Jul 23, 2014)

All of them :/


----------



## benben12 (Jul 23, 2014)

merengue. i have her in my town and i find her not cute at all. i really love goldie instead


----------



## Manaphio (Jul 23, 2014)

Merengue and marshal for me


----------



## goey0614 (Jul 25, 2014)

Merengue...I never really into any rhino, to be honest :/ if compare to Normal personality, there are many unique and cute Normal out there.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 25, 2014)

Waaaait.... Maple is Tier 1? I could've taken that dingy, boring little teddy villager (that looks exactly like Molly) from my campsite not even a couple days ago, and made a bunch of profit?! ...FIRETRUCK.

Anyway, I'd have to say Diana confuses me. She looks like someone I would not like to be around-- a prissy little princess who's bossy and uptight and acts entitled to everything. She's everything I despise. I think I get why the others are popular though-- because food, because originality, because differently-implied species from the actual (anyone remember Flora's 15 minutes of fame?), because they look like a K-Pop star (lookin' at you, Marshal), because "kawaii," but Diana is none of those things. 
Same for Bob, of course, but do we even have to mention that now that there's a *CULT* based around him? In fact, watch "BILBIL" become a thing.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 25, 2014)

Zucker Julian WHY SOMETHING THAT U CAN EAT AND THE PONY THAT NEVER WAS IN MLP ARE SO POPULAR?? Really, I can't understand it. xD


----------



## Tropicana (Jul 25, 2014)

Marshal ( I have him and he's nothing special, just not ugly like must smugs), Merengue (??), Diana ( she's not even cute), Rosie ( nothing special), Molly ( ordinary looks) and Fauna ( same as Molly)


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2015)

I understand why all in Tier 1 would be popular (as the general opinion is not exactly my own haha).

But I really don't like rhinos a whole lot, so even if Meringue is cute, I'd have no interest.  Also, I DO really like octopi, but really do not like how they look in AC so Marina and Zucker are not villagers I have any interest in. 

Otherwise, the fact that Tier 1 is flooded with cute kitties, deer, and wolves is not surprising in the least.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 20, 2015)

I dont get chief. he looks kind of ugly imo. i don't really like wolves, but whitney is fine


----------



## Captain-Cake (Sep 20, 2015)

I've never really understood why people liked Chief's design so much... He's really fun to have around though!  



What I dont get is all the octopus hype.. octavian and marina are *scary*


----------



## Cai-crossing (Sep 20, 2015)

I didn't get Marshal until he moved into my town--- I'm not into the whole angry-face thing... but when you talk to him he's almost always happy and he's just so sweet and clingy.  Smuggies ended up being my favorite personality besides normals~ Kid Katt and Zucker aren't my cup of tea-- I get the appeal, just not for me <3  Zucker was a cute concept-- I like his face and everyone in my house has taken to calling him "Takoyakipus", but there's just something off-putting about the body design.  I would like the octis more if they had a light blue one and purple one~  If they had a smug octipus based on Octi (Bubble's from the powerpuff girls stuffed octopus) I think I would lose my mind.  While Merengue is one of my "never ever ever allowed to move out" dreamies, I can see why people wouldn't like her~


----------



## IvyCreek (Sep 20, 2015)

I actually really like mergengue, she's one of my starters. But I'm not that fond of chief :/


----------



## contententity (Sep 20, 2015)

i was just about to say marshal. like....why do people think he's cute? i dont get it at all. merengue is also not cute at all.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2015)

Captain-Cake said:


> I've never really understood why people liked Chief's design so much... He's really fun to have around though!
> 
> 
> 
> What I dont get is all the octopus hype.. octavian and marina are *scary*



Agreed with that.  I love the wolves, but he's definitely not my favourite design.  Whitney, Wolfgang, and Kyle however...

Maybe a lot of AC players like Chief because he looks more like a fox?


----------



## BeanBoy (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't really understand Lolly tbh. Like I get the appeal of her but she doesn't do anything for me, maybe I'd have a different opinion if I'd had her before in one of my towns but idk...


----------



## GirlPolarBear (Sep 20, 2015)

Deirdre? Why? She isn't even that nice-looking in my opinion~
Someone explain? ;o;


----------



## cornimer (Sep 20, 2015)

Francine and Chrissy, I find them both really ugly.  :/

I've never liked Merengue either.

And I see why people like Julian, since he's a unicorn, but I personally don't like him. His eyes are weird.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't really care for Dierdre. She lived in my town once, and I was never too crazy for her design.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 20, 2015)

contententity said:


> i was just about to say marshal. like....why do people think he's cute? i dont get it at all. merengue is also not cute at all.



SAME, I agree with you on Marshal. I don't mind Merengue, though. 

Honestly, Julian and Marshal are the only top tier villagers I can say I have a problem with; everyone else is alright or tolerable, if I don't love them.


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 20, 2015)

i haven't watched the movie, so there might be some stuff i'm missing out on here, but i don't find rosie to be cute at all. same with erik, he looks kind of weird to me.


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 20, 2015)

JULIAN Ugh. I hate that stupid horse with a butcher's knife in its head thats also covered in blue spray paint. He's stupid, I hate him, and he should die. Actually, I made a story about him once... basically he had a dad that got drunk and stabbed a knife through his kids head. the knife was big and gouged his eyes out. He glued his eyelids shut to keep anyone from seeing those Coco style eye sockets, but people began to consider him an outcast. He carved the knife to make it round, dunked his body in blue paint, and started saying glitter.
This outcast may be in your town
If so, please contact the police right away.


----------



## jiny (Sep 20, 2015)

I don't get why Julian and Rosie are tier 1 villagers.

I had them both in my old town, and oh dear they were a bother. They always wanted to play hide and seek, which I hated.
Also MARSHAL. Why?!?!?! He's the most popular villager of ALL ACNL!!!!1!1

Why is that


----------



## Ichigo. (Sep 20, 2015)

I "don't get" this thread. People can like whatever villagers they want, so I don't _really_ care which villagers are popular and which aren't.


----------



## Kristen (Sep 20, 2015)

LunaLight said:


> Lolly. She looks like a normal freakin' cat.



Her personality is pretty normal too, wouldn't you say?


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 20, 2015)

The wolves. Overrated species in my opinion.

Also, I do find Lolly adorable, but there are villagers just as cute as her in tier 5, you know?


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 20, 2015)

Also I don't like Julian because *all* horses in AC look weird to me.

Some animals look okay anthropomorphized. Horses aren't one of those animals. Their head simply does not aesthetically work on a bipedal body.


----------



## asuka (Sep 20, 2015)

julian, i just don't like the horse model too much. along with merengue, for the same reason lol. oh and molly. she's just..really boring looking to me! and i don't particularly care for duck villagers :x but i like the octopi so i guess i have no room to talk :3 zucker is just soooo cute to me. and marina has a place in my heart cause i had her in acww. so she's stuck in my town FOREEEVVERRRRR.  i find their tentacles funny too lol. though i could see why they look creepy to some hahaah~


----------



## cielo525 (Sep 21, 2015)

I guess Ankha. Everyone loves her. I don't have a problem with her but I don't get the hype.


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 21, 2015)

Beau. He's so...plain.


----------



## RainCrossing (Sep 21, 2015)

If don't get why Kid Cat is so popular, so as Chief, Fang and Whitney


----------



## Kumquats (Sep 21, 2015)

Marshall. I've had him twice from my first wave of move-ins. The only reason I'm keeping him now in my second town is nostalgia.
I'd probably sell him if I needed the bells.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 21, 2015)

ugh, merengue. i dont even know why shes in tier 1.. like seriously, shes a freaking rhino. i dont even see anything special in her. honestly, renee is so much better than her. and chief. hos design is so plain. wolfgang or skye should totally replace him


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't really dislike any of them, but I guess I would choose Merangue. The octopusses noses kind of bug me, too.


----------



## ForeverCrossingAnimals (Sep 21, 2015)

I just went and had a little look at who is a tier one villager. I have to say I don't get Chief, Stitches, Beau, Whitney, Diana, Fang and Kid Cat - especially Kid Cat lol


----------



## Lady_Rae (Sep 21, 2015)

I dont really get the hype about kid cat and chief. Like. How are they special. Id pick Vladimir, Goldie, or Pekoe over them any day.


----------



## davidlblack (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh yeah!!
I don't get stitches. Biskit came first (Biskit was in AC since the first one, stitches came along in WW) and stitches is a bear-clone of Biskit. Oh yeh, peaches is similar to those to as well. 

One last thing: I hate the uchi deer. Fuchisa is too bright and strange... and Dierdre is just really ugly. At least thats how the official art makes her look, the in game sprite is ok.


----------



## PaperCat (Sep 27, 2015)

Most are meh to me. Merangue tho. Idk, im not a fan of the food villagers. I don't much care for octopi either. I also dont care much for Stitches.


----------



## Biskit11 (Sep 27, 2015)

Everyone in tier one is overrated in my opinion.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro Cake said:


> Beau. He's so...plain.


Yeah, I agree I think that everyone who has Beau in their town is a bandwagon.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Sep 28, 2015)

Bam. He's the top of the top and I just don't get it? I have him in my town, and whilst I think he's okay, I wouldn't want him again.. He's just kind of boring to be honest! Peewee is a much better jock, and he's tier _5_!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well forget that! Apparently I haven't looked at the 'popular' board in ages, because it sure has changed from what I remember o.o


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 28, 2015)

thoraofasgard said:


> Bam. He's the top of the top and I just don't get it? I have him in my town, and whilst I think he's okay, I wouldn't want him again.. He's just kind of boring to be honest! Peewee is a much better jock, and he's tier _5_!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well forget that! Apparently I haven't looked at the 'popular' board in ages, because it sure has changed from what I remember o.o



*cough cough* He's tier 2 *cough cough*


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Sep 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> *cough cough* He's tier 2 *cough cough*



....Did you not read what I wrote?


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 28, 2015)

Chief. So plain. Also Fang, but he's not as plain to me as Chief.


----------



## axo (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't really understand Merengue. I mean, sure her style is cute, but she's pretty boring when you get to know her. I ended up force moving her out just because she only talked about baking. Also, her model is a rhino which I hate and her mouth is a weird frowny, open smile.


----------



## creamyy (Sep 28, 2015)

I feel like on the forums certain villagers are just overly hyped and when you get them for yourselves it's just not as exciting as you thought it would be. This is exactly how I feel about Julian. He's a dreamie and always has been because male unicorns is my life. literally. I'm always going to love him but I expected so much more from him due to his popularity.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't get why people love Marshall.


----------



## edsett (Sep 28, 2015)

Beau, Fauna, and Chief. They're blandly designed to me. Of course same could apply to Marshal and Lolly but I find them adorable. None of the deer villagers appeal to me and Chief is the most boring looking wolf. All subjective aha.


----------



## hiyenas (Sep 28, 2015)

i dont like the fact that zucker's head is impaled on a stick
its supposed to look like some japanese food made from octopi, if i remember correctly
which is even weirder than merengue cause like...at least cake isnt made of rhinos :/


----------



## GalacticGhost (Sep 28, 2015)

Beau, Fang, Diana and Chief. I've never had them before, so I don't know why they're so popular. There are some in Tier 1 where I can understand why they're so popular - Zucker, Kid Cat, Stitches, Ankha and Merengue have unique designs, Whitney was in the movie (then again, I think Alfonso was too, but he's in tier five ;-, and I guess many think some of the others (like Marshal, Fauna, again Stitches) are adorable. But I have no idea why Beau, Diana, Fang and Chief are tier 1.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 28, 2015)

For tier one, the one that confuses me is Rosie. I mean I can understand the rest on the list, but Rosie seems...I dunno, like out of place? I guess I don't see the popularity of her as others do.


----------



## Bloobloop (Sep 28, 2015)

Coco. I get her 'appeal' to some people, but she kind of freaks me out ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Sep 28, 2015)

Deidre, she just doesn't appeal to me, not saying there is anything wrong with her though.


----------



## Llust (Sep 28, 2015)

fang is a villager i never understood the appeal of. tbh i had him as a starter villager and he looks like he belongs in tier one >.<


----------



## Rika092 (Sep 28, 2015)

SonatinaGena said:


> I don't really get Lolly and Rosie either. I used to think that Rosie was just hype for the movie, but plenty of the other villagers featured in the movie aren't popular at all (Margie, Hopper, Alfonso, etc.). The only other villager that's vaguely as popular as her is Whitney. Is it the fact that they are cats? Is it the fact that they have the ":3" face? I clearly don't know.



This. 

Don't get me wrong, I love cats but I just don't get the hype about lolly & rosie at all...

on the other hand, contrary to the majority opinion in this post, I love Merengue!! Used to think she was overhyped too until she randomly popped out in my first town and then...love at first sight >< :3


----------



## The Sundae (Sep 28, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## HMCaprica (Sep 29, 2015)

If zucker is still on the list, I don't get it. I think he is ugly. I had him and cycled him out real fast. He is the only one. 
The rest I have had or have seen at some point and I do actually get why they are popular. 
I actually have a few of them but not because they are popular its because a few are cats and I needed them for my cat towns.


----------



## kawaii_princess (Sep 29, 2015)

HMCaprica said:


> If zucker is still on the list, I don't get it. I think he is ugly. I had him and cycled him out real fast. He is the only one.
> The rest I have had or have seen at some point and I do actually get why they are popular.
> I actually have a few of them but not because they are popular its because a few are cats and I needed them for my cat towns.



As someone who has Zucker (is a dreamie of mine), from my POV, I'd like to think he's popular because he looks like a Japanese treat, wears a pudding shirt, and his house is basically food. I mean that's the only reason why I like him haha.


----------

